# PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. März 2011)

*PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2011)

*PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Sind wie jedes Jahr fast die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der 1100T (bzw generell AMDs 6-Kerner) den Preis für das Produkt des Jahres einfährt.


----------



## lalaker (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Also der 1100T hat mich auch überrascht. Sonst halt nix Neues im Westen.


----------



## ReaCT (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Bis auf die Kühlung und die Soundkarten (Asus FTW) hätte och genau das gleiche gesagt. Nur bei einem musste ich kotzen: BOSE auf Platz 3? OMG da bekomm ich ja schier nen Heulkrampf


----------



## Citynomad (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Nur bei einem musste ich kotzen: BOSE auf Platz 3? OMG da bekomm ich ja schier nen Heulkrampf


 
Hast du dir mal n Companion 5 im Spielbetrieb angehört? Dann würdest du deine Meinung vielleicht ändern. Ich hab es hier stehen und wenn man es richtig positioniert, bekommt man fabelhaften Sound mit guter räumlicher Ortung aus quasi 2 Boxen + Subwoofer. Auch bzw. vor allem bei Filmen ist es echt ein Kracher. Allein bei Musik muss man bauartbedingt Abstriche bei den Mitten machen. Dass es aber keine Hifianlage ist, sollte aber bekannt sein. Über den Preis braucht man bei Bose nicht diskutieren. Ist wie bei Apple


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

ich verstehe das ergebnis auch z.t. nicht, Intel habe einen besseren Chipsatz als AMD!?


----------



## kuer (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> ich verstehe das ergebnis auch z.t. nicht, Intel habe einen besseren Chipsatz als AMD!?


 


NNÖÖÖÖ, finde ich nicht


----------



## max70 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Bei der Reihenfolge der Wasserkühler,können nicht sehr viele Wakünutzer abgestimmt haben.


----------



## ReaCT (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal n Companion 5 im Spielbetrieb angehört? Dann würdest du deine Meinung vielleicht ändern. Ich hab es hier stehen und wenn man es richtig positioniert, bekommt man fabelhaften Sound mit guter räumlicher Ortung aus quasi 2 Boxen + Subwoofer. Auch bzw. vor allem bei Filmen ist es echt ein Kracher. Allein bei Musik muss man bauartbedingt Abstriche bei den Mitten machen. Dass es aber keine Hifianlage ist, sollte aber bekannt sein. Über den Preis braucht man bei Bose nicht diskutieren. Ist wie bei Apple


 
Und genau das stört mich bei BOSE: Der Preis. Warum soll ich 400 € für das das Companion 5 ausgeben, wenn ich mir Magnats z.B. kaufen kann, die entweder billiger sind, oder mit besserem Sound daherkommen. Ich war Probhören und hab auch teilweise 2000€ Bose Systeme angehört ( mit kleinen und kompakten LS, weiß aber ncht mehr wie die hießen.) und diese waren meiner Meinung nach den GLE 490 von Canton unterlegen. Und bei Apple ist das ne andere Sache. Bei Apple hat man man wenigsten was fürs Geld . Allerdings ist das meine Meinung. Es kann auch sein das ich der einzige Mensch auf dem Planeten bin der BOSE schlechter findet als die Konkurrenz


----------



## hotfirefox (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



max70 schrieb:


> Bei der Reihenfolge der Wasserkühler,können nicht sehr viele Wakünutzer abgestimmt haben.


 Das selbe ging mir auch zuerst durch den Kopf


----------



## cuthbert (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Das mit den Chipsätzen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. AMD hatte in letzter Zeit immer überzeugende Chipsätze (deutlich mehr Onboard-Grafikperformance, aktuelle Ausstattung) zu günstigeren Preisen als Intel. Dieses Jahr dann noch "SATAGate"^^.

Ich denke, dass die meisten wahrscheinlich eh nur das gewählt haben, was sie selbst gekauft haben oder gerne hätten. Ich fand die GTX 460 bspw. wesentlich überraschender und überzeugender als die GTX 580, da sie günstig, relativ sparsam und trotzdem schnell genug für aktuelle Spiele war und gezeigt hat, das Fermi doch nicht komplett Fail ist. Die GTX 580 war "nur" die schnellste Karte 2010, zwar wirklich nicht übel, aber imho nicht das Produkt des Jahres (auch nicht Platz 2).

Die Sechskerner von AMD sind hingegen schon sehr überzeugend, vor allem preislich. Wobei Sandy Bridge mir eher zusagt (sind aber erst 2011 rausgekommen^^). Da sie die fehlenden Kerne durch ein Pro-Kern-Performance-Plus von bis zu 50% ausgleichen können und bisher nur wenige Spiele/Andwendungen tatsächlich mehr als Vier Kerne nutzen. Also effektiv deutlich mehr Leistung bei allen nicht Sechs-Kernanwendungen.

EDIT: Was dieser Corsair-"Wasserkühler" da auf Platz 1 zu suchen hatte, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen^^. Hab zwar selbst keine Wasserkühlung, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche und mich richtig an die Tests erinnere sind die Corsair-Teile auch nicht wesentlich effizienter als ein guter Tower-Kühler.


----------



## Dommerle (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Naja, teilweise sind die Ergebnisse nicht ganz nachvollziehbar...


----------



## X Broster (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Wie kann bei den CPU Kühlern be quiet! auf den 2. Platz kommen, obwohl sie erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt sind und lediglich zwei Modelle anbieten? Hätte hinter Scythe eher Prolimatech oder EKL erwartet.

Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## thescythe (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Ich frage mich schon seid langen, was diese Wahlen/Umfragen eigentlich bedeuten sollen ??

Schaut auf die Verkäufe der Hersteller, da sieht man die waren Gewinner 

Die Logik dahinter verstehen auch nur die wenigsten -> Wahlen/Umfragen --> Klicks ---> Werbung ----> Einnahmen - Danke dafür PCGH


----------



## GoldenMic (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Schon lustig, fast jede Kategorie aus der ich selbst was besitze ist von einem der Top Platzierten 
Also entweder hab ich ein verdammt gutes gespür für gute Ware oder ich bin verdammt mainstream geworden


----------



## Gast1111 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Also wie Corsair bei den WaKüs auf Platz 1 kommen konnte ist mir ein Rätsel...
Ebenso wie BeQuiet mit ihren (Sry es ist so) schei* Produkten bei den Netzteilen, CPU Kühlern und Lüftern so gut abschneiden konnte ist mir ein Rätsel...
Die Ripple&Noise bei den BeQuiets mit hoher Leistung (Gerade Dark PowerPro) sind ja geradezu tödlich, die Lüfter sind abgrundtief Hässlich&Teuer&Schlecht (Wenn man das mal OBJEKTIV mit guten Alpenföhn oder Noiseblocker vergleicht  und die Kühler haben auch keine Chance gegen nen Megahalems...)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



thescythe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon seid langen, was diese Wahlen/Umfragen eigentlich bedeuten sollen ??
> 
> Schaut auf die Verkäufe der Hersteller, da sieht man die waren Gewinner
> 
> Die Logik dahinter verstehen auch nur die wenigsten -> Wahlen/Umfragen --> Klicks ---> Werbung ----> Einnahmen - Danke dafür PCGH


 
Wir geben unseren Lesern die Macht. Nett, oder? Das ist von der Demokratie inspiriert. Wir werten die Ergebnisse nur aus.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Ihr könnt die z.T. erhebliche Diskrepanz zwischen Qualität oder P/L-Verhältniss der Produkte und dem Abstimmungsergebniss ja als Anlass für neue Artikel/Tests nehmen. Offensichtlich haben einige Teilnehmer (um nicht zu sagen >33%) erhebliche Informationsdefizite.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Ist geplant die prozentualen Ergebnisse aller Hersteller und Kategorien zu veröffentlichen? Als Statistik-Junkie interessiert mich das immer sehr.


----------



## Anchorage (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Und genau das stört mich bei BOSE: Der Preis. Warum soll ich 400 € für das das Companion 5 ausgeben, wenn ich mir Magnats z.B. kaufen kann, die entweder billiger sind, oder mit besserem Sound daherkommen. Ich war Probhören und hab auch teilweise 2000€ Bose Systeme angehört ( mit kleinen und kompakten LS, weiß aber ncht mehr wie die hießen.) und diese waren meiner Meinung nach den GLE 490 von Canton unterlegen. Und bei Apple ist das ne andere Sache. Bei Apple hat man man wenigsten was fürs Geld . Allerdings ist das meine Meinung. Es kann auch sein das ich der einzige Mensch auf dem Planeten bin der BOSE schlechter findet als die Konkurrenz


 

Du bist nicht der einzige der Bose mag. Ich habe ein Teufel Concept E 400 zuhause stehen und das ist der pure Hammer


----------



## Jaadoo (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Mich würden da auch mal die Prozente interessieren, wenn das möglich ist.

Und könntet ihr vllt kurz ne Meldung machen, wenn die Preise raus sind? Damit man weiß, wenn was bei einem ankommen müsste, falls man etwas gewonnen hat.


----------



## Aaren (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Zumindest ist Teufel auf Platz 1, da bekommen meine Boxen einen Schulterklopfer für


----------



## thescythe (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir geben unseren Lesern die Macht. Nett, oder? Das ist von der Demokratie inspiriert. Wir werten die Ergebnisse nur aus.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Leider nicht repräsentativ, Schüler/Jugendliche/Studenten/Arbeitslose schauen auf den Preis 

Mach mal eine Produktumfrage im CB-Forum ( AMD-FAN-Hochburg ), wie mach wohl da das Ergebnis ausschauen 

Im Grunde kann man sich auch auf Geizhals umschauen in den jeweiligen Kategorien, da bekommt man dann auch die Produkte zu Gesicht die imo up to date sind 

Aber egal. shit happens ^^


----------



## der-sack88 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Die Ergebnisse sind doch zum Teil sehr fragwürdig... Thermaltake würde ich z.B. nicht unter den Top 3 der Gehäuse sehen. Davor kommen locker noch ein paar. Dass z.B. Silverstone oder Antec weniger Stimmen bekommen haben, kann ich nicht verstehen. Genau wie die Platzierung von Bose (P/L-technisch ist so ziemlich alles was es sonst auf dem Markt gibt besser), USB3.0, Black Ops und das Intel bei den Chipsätzen vor AMD ist. Auch bei den Monitoren würde ich persönlich Dell und Eizo unter den Top 3 sehen. Aber gut, wahrscheinlich haben viele einfach nur das gewählt, was sie selbst haben.


----------



## Gowron (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Ein Dell Notebook vor Asus ? (Alienware?) Fragwürdig .....
Thermaltake auf Platz 1 ? (Wo ist Lian-Li oder  BitFenix?) Schon komisch oder ?

Auch wenn ich mir den Zorn aller zuziehe .. Für mich ist das nur ne Fanboy Rangliste ... sie ist entspricht
nicht mal ansatzweise der Realität ...

Ich finde generell diese "Klickvotegeschichte" hier sollte mal überdacht werden .


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal n Companion 5 im Spielbetrieb angehört? Dann würdest du deine Meinung vielleicht ändern. Ich hab es hier stehen und wenn man es richtig positioniert, bekommt man fabelhaften Sound mit guter räumlicher Ortung aus quasi 2 Boxen + Subwoofer. Auch bzw. vor allem bei Filmen ist es echt ein Kracher. Allein bei Musik muss man bauartbedingt Abstriche bei den Mitten machen. Dass es aber keine Hifianlage ist, sollte aber bekannt sein. Über den Preis braucht man bei Bose nicht diskutieren. Ist wie bei Apple


 Hast du schonmal ein System aus der selben Preisklasse wie das Companion 5 gehört? Dann würdest du deine Meinung ändern. Qualitativ ist das C5 vielleicht knapp über den üblichen 80€-Logitechschrott angesiedelt und selbst die künsteln nicht so rum beim Raumaufbau - vom Hohlen Tiefton und der merkwürdigen Hochtoncharakteristik will ich gar nicht anfangen. Da ist das Brüllwürfelloch das geringste Problem dieses Systems.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Gowron schrieb:


> Ein Dell Notebook vor Asus ? (Alienware?) Fragwürdig .....



Abgesehen davon, dass Asus vor Dell liegt: Finde ich nicht. Wenn ich mir Dell Notebooks angucke, hab ich meist recht robuste, funktionale Geräte mit brauchbarer Tastatur vor mir. Meine letzten beiden Blicke auf Asus Notebooks (mangels Verwendung in meiner Umgebung auf der Cebit) führten dagegen zu Brechbreiz wegen peinlichster Greenwashversuche.



> Thermaltake auf Platz 1 ? (Wo ist Lian-Li oder  BitFenix?) Schon komisch oder ?



Lian-Li ist auf Platz 2, vor Thermaltake, die auf Platz 3 sind. Die bessere Frage wäre, wo Silverstone bleibt. Davon abgesehen: LianLi und Silverstone sind teuer und haben eine beschränkte Auswahl an Designs, BitFenix ist schweine teuer und hat quasi gar keine Auswahl. Das spricht viele Leute genausowenig an, wie z.B. Chieftec.




thescythe schrieb:


> Leider nicht repräsentativ, Schüler/Jugendliche/Studenten/Arbeitslose schauen auf den Preis



Auch der Preis ist eine Produkteigenschaft. Merkwürdig wirds halt, wenn Produkte mit unterdurchschnittler Qualität|Leistung und unterdurchschnittlichem P/L-Verhältniss hohe Plätze einnehmen. (Bose, Intel-Chipsätze, Inno-Kühler)



> Mach mal eine Produktumfrage im CB-Forum ( AMD-FAN-Hochburg ), wie mach wohl da das Ergebnis ausschauen



AMD-Fanboys haben wir hier auch mehr als genug, wirklich viele sollten es aber bei p3dn sein (wie der Name ja auch nahelegt).


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Leute, kommt mal ein bißchen runter. Nur weil ein Abstimmungsergebnis nicht die eigene Meinung repräsentiert, muss nicht gleich alles „für'n Arsch” sein.

Es gibt einerseits sowohl Leute, die das – aus ihrer Perspektive berechtigt – alles ein wenig anders sehen als ihr, andererseits gibt's bestimmt auch Leute, die zum Teil einfach nicht gut informiert sind. Beispiel WaKü: Ich habe davon überhaupt keine Ahnung, kenne aber zumindest die Namen der Kandidaten. Was ich mir vorstellen _könnte_, wäre, dass viele sich gesagt haben: Corsair hat die WaKü als einfach zu nutzendes „Komplettsystem” salonfähig gemacht (oder es ist aufgrund der Mainstream-Auslegung gar das einzige, wovon die Leute schonmal gehört haben). Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass aus diesem Grund auch AMD mit dem P2X6 das Rennen gemacht hat: Eben weil er zusammen mit seinen vierkernigen Geschwistern Multi-Core-CPUs (mit „Multi” > 2) für die breite Masse an Käufern erschwinglich und interessant gemacht hat.


----------



## thescythe (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal ein bißchen runter. Nur weil ein Abstimmungsergebnis nicht die eigene Meinung repräsentiert, muss nicht gleich alles „für'n Arsch” sein.



Weißt Du, diese Art von Wahlen/Umfragen wo es um die Lieblingsfirmen geht, hat nur eines im Sinn : Streitigkeiten/Anfeindungen/ sinnlose Diskussion zwischen den Fanboy-Parteien - Versucht mal einen Schalker-Fan davon zu überzeugen Dortmund-Fan zu werden, sinnlos


----------



## knarf0815 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

bei 15000 teilnehmern wäre es mir schon fast peinlich wenn mir die rangliste gefallen würde. ich hab doch meinen eigenen kopf. 
ist trotzdem interressant was bei einer solchen abstimmung rauskommt.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Sapphire auf Platz 1  hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht..ich hätte auf EVGA geschätzt.

PH II X6 1100T ist das Produkt des Jahres  überraschungen gibts


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



> CPU-Kühler (Luft) Platz 02: Be quiet



FAIL, da gehört eher Prolimatech oder Thermalright hin



> CPU-Kühler (Wasser) Platz 01: Corsair



ganz klar EK Waterblocks, omg wie kann da nur Corsair stehen 
und Inno auf 2 geht mal garnicht 



> Lüfter Platz 01: Be quiet



FAIL, da gehört ganz klar Noiseblocker hin


----------



## TheMF6265 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

bin zwar auch mit ein paar Sachen nicht so ganz einverstanden aber so haben die Leute gewählt 
Dass AMD bei den Chipsätzen hinter Intel liegt hat mich aber wirklich vom Hocker gerissen, die sind fast allen Belangen (Geschwindigkeit, P/L) weit hinter AMD...
sonst das meiste so platziert wie ich mir das schon gedacht hatte


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Mich wundert es nicht, denn wonach geht ein Großteil bei solchen Umfragen? 
Nach dem was man hat und mit dem man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Klar gibt es besseres aber die Frage ist wie viele Leute kaufen das?

Genauso wenig verwunderlich ist das ne eigentlich verbesserte Luftkühlung als Wakü den 1ten Platz belegt.
Was mich eher verwundert das PCGH diese als Wakü zur Auswahl bereitgestellt hat.
Innovatek 2ter Platz boa ich könnt kotzen
Aber egal muss jeder selber wissen, ich lass mich von so einer Umfrage nicht irritieren 
Die Masse gilt gemeinhin als dumm und träge.


----------



## thysol (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Creative auf Platz 1 der Soundkarten und Bose auf Platz 3 der Lautsprecher.


----------



## BigBubby (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Bose Teufel Logitech könnten alle Ruhig nen Platz nach hinten Rücken. Preis/leistung und Qualitätsmäßig sitzt da Edifier davor (Von richtigen Hifi-Herstellern ganz abgesehen).
Deshalb mache ich aber keinen Aufstand.

Der Durchschnittswähler ist halt ein unerfahrender Wähler. 1 1/2 Jahre im PC Geschäft haben mir gezeigt, woher MM und co ihre vielen Käufer haben und da wundern mich solche ergebnisse auch nicht.


----------



## X Broster (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

@PCGH_Carsten
So ist es. Die Umfrage stellt heraus welche Produkte die PCGH Leser (für sich) an besten fanden. Deshalb geht es völlig in Ordnung.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal ein System aus der selben Preisklasse wie das Companion 5 gehört? Dann würdest du deine Meinung ändern. Qualitativ ist das C5 vielleicht knapp über den üblichen 80€-Logitechschrott angesiedelt und selbst die künsteln nicht so rum beim Raumaufbau - vom Hohlen Tiefton und der merkwürdigen Hochtoncharakteristik will ich gar nicht anfangen. Da ist das Brüllwürfelloch das geringste Problem dieses Systems.


Nur haben die meisten Leute nicht so viel Geld wie du um ne mega Soundanlage zu kaufen, welche im P/L Verhältnis ganz unten ist. Ich stand vor drei Monaten vor der Frage 500€ Boxen oder 50€ Mainstream und habe mich zur vollen Zufriedenheit für letzteres entscheiden. Man hört zwar nicht jedes Atmen des Gitarristen, aber wer drauf verzichten kann...

PS: Du solltest das abwertende Niveau deines Beitrages anpassen oder bist du jünger als auf deinem Ava?


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Ich versteh auch nicht warum sich so viele aufregen das Corsair bei den WaKüs gewonnen hat. Das Ergebniss war doch von Anfang an klar. Die Meisten haben nun mal keinen Bock auf Wasser im PC. So eine Kompaktwakü geht da schon eher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



thysol schrieb:


> Creative auf Platz 1 der Soundkarten und Bose auf Platz 3 der Lautsprecher.



Für den reinen Spielebetrieb (und außerhalb der Hifi-Runde im Soundforum interessiert der nunmal die meisten hier) macht Creative immer noch brauchbare Angebote, Leuten die viele alte Titel zu schätzen wissen (EAX!) sogar das bessere.
Wunder mich auch, das mit den ganzen Asus-Fans hier genug Stimmen zusammen gekommen sind - aber es gibt Gründe, die man anführen kann.




X Broster schrieb:


> Nur haben die meisten Leute nicht so viel Geld wie du um ne mega Soundanlage zu kaufen, welche im P/L Verhältnis ganz unten ist. Ich stand vor drei Monaten vor der Frage 500€ Boxen oder 50€ Mainstream und habe mich zur vollen Zufriedenheit für letzteres entscheiden. Man hört zwar nicht jedes Atmen des Gitarristen, aber wer drauf verzichten kann...
> 
> PS: Du solltest das abwertende Niveau deines Beitrages anpassen oder bist du jünger als auf deinem Ava?


 
Ließ seinen Beitrag nochmal genau. Es geht nicht darum, dass jeder ein 500€ Top-System kaufen soll, sondern es geht darum, dass Leute, die ein 400€ System kaufen (denn soviel wird für das Bose bei vielen Händlern verlangt) dafür besseren Sound verlangen können, als in der 150€ Klasse. Ähnlich wie einige andere Plätze hier kann die Bose-Platzierung somit weder mit einem guten Preis noch einem guten P/L-Verhältniss noch mit außergewöhnlich guter Leistung erklärt werden.


----------



## Rollora (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Hmm ich hab überall das überzeugendste Produkt per se gewählt, also so etwas wie ein "Leistungswunder" oder so. Der Preis bleibt dabei außen vor, das mag eine Eigenschaft des Produkts sein, aber eigentlich ist es keine Eigenschaft, die ich zur FÄHIGKEIT des Produkts zähle. Aber das hält jeder wie er will.
Top Produkt bei der CPU, auch wenn ich ihn mir nicht privat sondern für die Firma gekauft hab, ist etwa der 980X i7. Weil er überlgene Leistung bot beim Release und auch die Verbrauchswerte stimmten. Die Übertaktung sowieso. Dass er fast 1000 kostet schmälert die "Eleganz" dieses Produktes nicht IMO, denn Leistungssexplosion bei gleichbleibender/geringerer Verlustleistung ist in Ordnung 
Wenn man Autos vergleicht, ist ein Mercedes auch klar besser als ein VW Fox. Kostet halt auch mehr, man bekommt halt auch mehr...
Drum sind die Diskussionen, vorallem da die Wahl von Subjektiver Meinung geprägt ist, eh überflüssig.


----------



## SonicNoize (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn man Autos vergleicht, ist ein Mercedes auch klar besser als ein VW Fox. Kostet halt auch mehr, man bekommt halt auch mehr...



Und wenn du es im Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss rechnest, bekommst du weniger ^^ Ist aber alles Ansichtssache, ich lege wert auf gute Verarbeitung und Schrauberfreundlichkeit, die hast du bei Mercedes nicht. Ich würde einen VW Golf einem Mercedes vorziehen, da ich von Mercedes völlig enttäuscht bin. Da gibts Konstruktionen, wo ich mir den ganzen Tag an den Kopf fassen könnte (Keine Dichtmanschette an der Lenkung führte mal zu einer festgerosteten Lenkung...).

Das ist halt meine Meinung, jemand anderes sagt, im Mercedes ist der Comfort ganz anders und so ein Auto hat einfach eine andere Klasse. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das auch die Meinung ist, die die Mehrheit vertritt. Es repariert auch nicht jeder seine Autos selber.


Corsair ist auf Platz 1 der Wasserkühler, darüber habe ich eben schon den Unmut gelesen. Die Abstimmung war aber einfach nicht unter Wasserkühlungs-Nutzern sondern unter PCGH-Lesern, da muss man mit so einem Ergebniss rechnen. 


Das hier triffts wohl am besten:


BigBubby schrieb:


> Der Durchschnittswähler ist halt ein unerfahrender Wähler. 1 1/2 Jahre im PC Geschäft haben mir gezeigt, woher MM und co ihre vielen Käufer haben und da wundern mich solche ergebnisse auch nicht.


----------



## Buddy83 (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für den reinen Spielebetrieb (und außerhalb der Hifi-Runde im Soundforum interessiert der nunmal die meisten hier) macht Creative immer noch brauchbare Angebote, Leuten die viele alte Titel zu schätzen wissen (EAX!) sogar das bessere.
> Wunder mich auch, das mit den ganzen Asus-Fans hier genug Stimmen zusammen gekommen sind - aber es gibt Gründe, die man anführen kann.



Diese Abstimmung sagt eben nicht wirklich etwas aus, über die Qualität der Produkte und das fällt besonders im Bereich Sound auf. Um hier auf die ersten Plätze zu kommen, reicht auch ein günstiger Preis und/oder geschicktes Marketing. Die Abstimmung spiegelt wieder, was gekauft wird und nicht was am besten ist.


----------



## Arne_24 (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Bis auf die Bereiche "CPU-Kühler Wakü" und "Gehäuse" ist die Umfrage ja fast zufriedenstellend. Aber bei den Gehäusen Cooler Master der Qualitätsarbeit von Lian Li vorzuziehen erschreckt mich schon etwas. Bei den Wakü CPU-Kühlern eine fertig Wakü von Corsair auf Platz eins zu voten kann auch nur mit dem niedrigen Preis zu tun haben und nicht mit der wirklichen Klasse oder Leistung des Produkts. Aber das hier nicht das wirklich beste Produkt gewählt wurde, wurde ja bereits erwähnt..


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Naja, teilweise sind die Ergebnisse nicht ganz nachvollziehbar...


 

Stimmt.
gerade bei den NTs.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal ein bißchen runter. Nur weil ein Abstimmungsergebnis nicht die eigene Meinung repräsentiert, muss nicht gleich alles „für'n Arsch” sein.
> 
> Es gibt einerseits sowohl Leute, die das – aus ihrer Perspektive berechtigt – alles ein wenig anders sehen als ihr, andererseits gibt's bestimmt auch Leute, die zum Teil einfach nicht gut informiert sind. Beispiel WaKü: Ich habe davon überhaupt keine Ahnung, kenne aber zumindest die Namen der Kandidaten. Was ich mir vorstellen _könnte_, wäre, dass viele sich gesagt haben: Corsair hat die WaKü als einfach zu nutzendes „Komplettsystem” salonfähig gemacht (oder es ist aufgrund der Mainstream-Auslegung gar das einzige, wovon die Leute schonmal gehört haben). Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass aus diesem Grund auch AMD mit dem P2X6 das Rennen gemacht hat: Eben weil er zusammen mit seinen vierkernigen Geschwistern Multi-Core-CPUs (mit „Multi” > 2) für die breite Masse an Käufern erschwinglich und interessant gemacht hat.


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Ansonsten soll das PCG-H Team die Kommentare nicht persönlich nehmen sondern als eine Art des Staunes der "Nerds" seitens der Ergebnisse


----------



## Entelodon (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

bei den soundkarten war ich überrascht terratec auf dem 3. platz anzutreffen... hätte mit realtek und deren billig-codecs gerechnet, aber nicht mit terratec...
was findet ihr eigentlich an den bose lautsprechern? kenne viele die ein mindestens doppelt so teures system von denen besitzen, das nicht mal annähernd so "toll" klingt wie mein billiges, modifiziertes teufel system... die sind überbewertet, aber das ist meine meinung...


----------



## wintobi (6. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

ist es eigentlich schlimm wenn man 2 mal teil genommen hat (ausversehen!!!)


Mfg wintobi


----------



## IIHectorII (6. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Bei Chipsatz Intel vor AMD? Höchstens im Preis.


----------



## Dum_Dum (6. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Naja, also ich z.B. hab auch für ThermalTake und Logitech gestimmt... Wenn man ein gutes, stabiles, innen wie außen schwarzes Gehäuse mit Filtern, kleinem Fenster  (V3 BlackEdition) usw. bzw. ein 5.1-System (X-530) für jeweils 35€ (eBay bei den Boxen) kriegt, ist das für mich überzeugend 

Dieser Post wurde hiermit zur Steinigung freigegeben


----------



## Malkav85 (6. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Dum_Dum schrieb:


> Naja, also ich z.B. hab auch für ThermalTake und Logitech gestimmt... Wenn man ein gutes, stabiles, innen wie außen schwarzes Gehäuse mit Filtern, kleinem Fenster  (V3 BlackEdition) usw. bzw. ein 5.1-System (X-530) für jeweils 35€ (eBay bei den Boxen) kriegt, ist das für mich überzeugend
> 
> Dieser Post wurde hiermit zur Steinigung freigegeben


 
Du findest wirklich Tt bei Gehäusen und Logitech beim Sound gut?! Stabil sind bei Tt die Preise, aber nicht die Gehäuse und Logitech ist nicht umsonst günstig bei Boxen...da ist nicht nur die Soundwiedergabe billig


----------



## Dum_Dum (6. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Du findest wirklich Tt bei Gehäusen und Logitech beim Sound gut?! Stabil sind bei Tt die Preise, aber nicht die Gehäuse und Logitech ist nicht umsonst günstig bei Boxen...da ist nicht nur die Soundwiedergabe billig



naja, es ist kein Kruppstahl (der Aldi-PC von meinem Opa war aus Panzerstahl) aber ich bin mit dem Gehäuse voll und ganz zufrieden. Ich wüsste nicht, was bei einem 90€-Gehäuse da großartig besser sein sollte. Und ich kann mir Boxen für 200€ einfach nicht leisten


----------



## BikeRider (11. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Sind wie jedes Jahr fast die üblichen Verdächtigen


 
Stimmt 
Beim 1100T freut es mich, da ich nicht damit gerechnet hab.
Das Alternate erster geworden ist, kann ich weniger verstehen.
Wenn ich bedenke, was für ein Akt das war, bis ich meinen PCGH-PC bekommen habe, könnt ich mich heute noch ärgern.


----------



## Jaadoo (15. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

Hatte vor mir nächste Woche dann endlich nen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Und wollte daher jetzt mal kurz fragen, ob bis dahin die Gewinner feststehen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht, falls man was gewinnen sollte, dass man das dann gleich mit einplanen könnte.


----------



## Poempel (15. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Leserwahl aufgelöst: Spannender Kampf um die CPU-, VGA- und Spielekrone*

habe die gleiche frage... ich habe soweit ich weiß keine e-mail addresse angegeben...  bekommt man die benachrichtigung auch per post?


----------

